# Limited Echo with Bubble Study in Office



## TStuhlsatz (Mar 24, 2016)

Are any cardiology offices doing Limited Echo Bubble Studies?  If so are you billing 93674 with modifier 59, A9700 and appropriate "Q" code?  And is any one getting reimbursement by commercial insurance and or Medicare?  Any ideas or suggestions will be appreciated. Thank-you.


----------

